# Real "syringe" filler?



## MShepard (Apr 26, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience using an actual medical syringe as a filling mechanism? I turned off the measurement numbers and roughed it up enough I think it would epoxy securely into the barrel. Some of the 3cc syringes could be shortened somewhat for a 1+ - 1.5 cc capacity.  The barrel/plunger are a perfect fit but I don't know if both parts would holdup long term to the ink.
If anyone has tried this I would be interested in their results, prior to attempting.   Michael

You don't need a breather tube with a syringe filler, do you??


----------



## farmer (Apr 28, 2016)

*feed store*

I buy syringes from the feed store , I use one for hardener and one for the epoxy..

I buy the big syringes and use denatured alcohol to clean them out .

I mix my epoxy in a zip lock baggie and I message the pre heated epoxy/hardener mix inside the zip lock baggie so I don't get air bubbles in it.
Then I cut the corner of the baggie...

Before I mix I have rice bags I put in my microwave .
I heat the rice bags and then wrap the rice bag around my epoxy can.
And I preheat or make sure what ever I am doing the finish is warm too.

I use latex gloves and squeeze the epoxy into the wood grain so the finish doesn't flake or bubble.

Then I use a little torch the bust what bubbles is in the epoxy.

Then I will rotate on the lathe at slow speed for 6 hours....


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 28, 2016)

MShepard said:


> Does anyone have any experience using an actual medical syringe as a filling mechanism? I turned off the measurement numbers and roughed it up enough I think it would epoxy securely into the barrel. Some of the 3cc syringes could be shortened somewhat for a 1+ - 1.5 cc capacity.  The barrel/plunger are a perfect fit but I don't know if both parts would holdup long term to the ink.
> If anyone has tried this I would be interested in their results, prior to attempting.   Michael
> 
> You don't need a breather tube with a syringe filler, do you??


 Are asking about using a medical syringe in a Fountain Pen?


----------



## jalbert (Apr 28, 2016)

I have made my own syringe mechanism before. It screws into the back of the section and fits snugly against the feed, with an o-ring acting as a cushion between the two components. I have never tried using an actual syringe, but I imagine it would work well.


----------



## MShepard (Apr 28, 2016)

Dalecamino;  Yes, I was considering using a medical syringe as a ink reservoir in a fountain pen. 

Jalbert; That's impressive, I think I might be able to duplicate it, but I thought it might be simpler to re-purpose a syringe.  The barrel and rubber stopper are already a perfect fit.  I would still need to thread the ends and install gaskets though.   Maybe overthinking the project.


----------



## jalbert (Apr 28, 2016)

It would definitely be simpler to re-purpose a syringe. I mostly made my own for the technical challenge of it. I had a client whose pen I was thinking about using it in, but we we decided to go a different route. 
How much material is on the end of the syringe available for threading?


----------



## farmer (Apr 28, 2016)

*Sorry*



farmer said:


> I buy syringes from the feed store , I use one for hardener and one for the epoxy..
> 
> I buy the big syringes and use denatured alcohol to clean them out .
> 
> ...




Sorry everyone  I measure my west systems epoxy using syringes .

I am totally off topic..


----------



## bmachin (Apr 28, 2016)

Just doing a quick calculation based on the 3cc syringe that I have:

A 48mm stroke requires an internal diameter of about 9mm to get to 3cc.  My syringe measures barely over 10mm OD.  not a lot of room for threading, although you could make a bushing if you can figure out how to attach it.  I'm not sure that the plastic in the barrel can be glued.  Just have to try it.

One other thing that crossed my half empty glass type mind is whether the gasket material on the end of the plunger will last for many fill-empty cycles.  Although this may not be an issue, it is, after all, a single use device.

Thoughts from the land of worst case scenarios.

Bill


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Apr 29, 2016)

While not pen related... I have reused syringes for over a year when mixing e-cig liquids.
They do get cleaned before and after each use. I probably use them 2-3 times a month.


----------



## BSea (Apr 29, 2016)

If you're worried about longevity and reliability, you could replace the o-ring with a better quality o-ring.  Maybe a silicone equivalent.  Here's an o-ring comparison page I found: O-Ring Material Selection / Comparison Guide


----------

